# Useful website for stellplatz videos



## angie (May 16, 2005)

I just thought I'd give a link to a website I've come across that shows some good videos of stellplatz in quite a few different areas of Germany. These videos are also on YouTube.

Here is the link: http://www.womoclick.de/
Once on the Home page, just click in: STELLPLATZE-KARTENANSICHT


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

angie said:


> I just thought I'd give a link to a website I've come across that shows some good videos of stellplatz in quite a few different areas of Germany. These videos are also on YouTube.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.womoclick.de/
> Once on the Home page, just click in: STELLPLATZE-KARTENANSICHT


Thanks for that useful website.

I've added it to the German section of: Useful and Informative Continental Websites.
Here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

STELLPLATZE PORN!!  :lol:


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Bimobil said:


> STELLPLATZE PORN!!  :lol:


I'm not sure what that's supposed to mean???


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you Angie
We are over in June doing the Mosel and I have been researching possioble stellplatze again as we only did 3 or 4 last time so this link is very useful and theres a few there that I can try

Cheers
Phill


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yes, just been looking at a few along the Mosel. Great videos, thanks Angie.
peedee


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Phill,
I'm pleased it will be of help to you


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Very few at the moment but could develop into an excellent facility.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

I think it's a very professional effort by the Swiss man who has made this site. He says that he wants to enable people to plan their holidays from home, by giving tham a better idea of what the Stellplaetze are like, rather than the impressions which people can gain from the guide books. He also says that all the sites which he includes, have something 'special' about them eg they're in a good location or have good facilities. He is looking to include more sites.
'Well done, him!', I say!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It really is excellent and he has gone to the trouble on a few of them of showing you the nearby towns etc. Just a pity he didnt put the GPS co-ordinates in decimal for easy copy and paste into google maps.

There are some nice ones in there.

Made me sad though as I dont know when we will get away again.


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Many thanks for this great link. We are going to Germany very soon using some stellplaetze and sites using the ACSI card so the videos will be useful to us in picking which stellplaetze to use.
The video site is a keeper....... 
Nice one Angie.


----------

